# BIOS request - R9 280 (non-x) with samsung memory



## KingOfRnR (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I've bricked one of my cards by uploading an undervolted BIOS comming from a card with different memory . Unfortunately i lost my original bios which i had stored . The VGA bios collection does not help me out here. Card now causes kernell panic, or driver issues. 

Can anyone help me out with a 7950 / R9 280 bios that supports samsung memory, that would be great. 

Cheers,

KingOfRnR


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2017)

In the BIOS collection select "Unverified Uploads" from the GPU vendor selection to get access to more files


----------



## KingOfRnR (Jul 5, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> In the BIOS collection select "Unverified Uploads" from the GPU vendor selection to get access to more files


Thanks, found one that kind of works. Will check more!


----------

